# Haarp rate mod



## glcslv (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi everyone, I'm new here!
I'm not very experienced in electronics but I built some pedals before, I also built a portable mixer and modified some Doepfer eurorack modules. Never soldered smd components before, but I'm ready to try!
I am planning to build an Haarp, but I'd like to have very long rate time, I took a look at the schematics in the build documentation, but I'm not that experienced with digital pedals, and I don't know if it is possible.
Assuming that CTRL1 is the rate pot (it's not clear in the pdf) maybe a bigger value on the C10 cap?
Thanks in advance to anyone that might help!
glauco


----------



## Robert (Mar 6, 2022)

The rate limits are set by the HAARP algorithm, there aren't any components that can be changed to increase the maximum rate.

EDIT: On second thought, an FV-1 Clock Module could be used to slow the clock down.    It would affect sample rate and audio quality, but would work.

Short of that you'd have to modify the algorithm code.


----------



## glcslv (Mar 8, 2022)

Ok, thanks for the reply! I usually deal with analogue so I thought I would be easier than it is... I guess I will build it and keep it like that


----------



## teal (Mar 8, 2022)

I would recommend giving the FV-1 Clock Module a shot. It is cheap and easily to build and you can simply experiment with its trimpot. 
If you like the result or not both is okay, because you can easily turn the clock to default, so you don't have to unsolder the module again.


----------



## glcslv (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks a lot, I'll give it a look!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Mar 8, 2022)

teal said:


> I would recommend giving the FV-1 Clock Module a shot. It is cheap and easily to build and you can simply experiment with its trimpot.
> If you like the result or not both is okay, because you can easily turn the clock to default, so you don't have to unsolder the module again.


I don’t know how the pitch shifting in an FV-1 works, but given the fact that I doubt it has the RAM to perform Nyquist Functions, might you wind up with tuning issues, such that decreasing clock time by say 30% will also result in a 30% reduction of pitch shift, such that a major scale arpeggiation with a transposition of 0; 200; 400; 500; 700; 900; 1100; 1200 Hz may be reduced to an arpeggiated transposition sequence of 0; 140; 280; 350; 490; 630; 770; 840 Hz, which would be a very sharp minor second, a very flat minor third, a neutral third, a flat perfect fourth, a very sharp tritone, a very flat, minor sixth, and a slightly flat neutral sixth. Don’t get me wrong, I’m a big xenharmonic geek so I’m hat would be sick, but probably makes the already limited uses of an FV1 arpeggiator pedal even more limited


----------



## teal (Mar 8, 2022)

You are probably right. I haven't built the Haarp yet, but I experienced a slightly change in pitch with the Organ Donor, when I used the FV-1 Module.
Not every note became dissonant, it depended strongly in which scale I was, so I had to tune the clock dependent on that.
But it can be fun also to have a tiny change in pitch, it makes this digital effects a bit more organic.
For me personally it could make the Haarp even more interesting, because for experimental and avantgard music I prefer the opportunity to play with alternating pitch


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2022)

In the longer term, the Daisy platform may provide better pitch-shifting capabilities if the user base develops the programs to take advantage of its hardware.


----------



## glcslv (Mar 8, 2022)

teal said:


> You are probably right. I haven't built the Haarp yet, but I experienced a slightly change in pitch with the Organ Donor, when I used the FV-1 Module.
> Not every note became dissonant, it depended strongly in which scale I was, so I had to tune the clock dependent on that.
> But it can be fun also to have a tiny change in pitch, it makes this digital effects a bit more organic.
> For me personally it could make the Haarp even more interesting, because for experimental and avantgard music I prefer the opportunity to play with alternating pitch


In the meantime I found a way to do what I needed just with a TC electronic brainwaves, but your point is really interesting, I'll definitely take a look at the clock module


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2022)

glcslv said:


> In the meantime I found a way to do what I needed just with a TC electronic brainwaves, but your point is really interesting, I'll definitely take a look at the clock module


How do you like the TCEB pedal?  Any noticeable lag in the pitch shifts?  Andy Summers said it inspired him to create some new material.


----------



## glcslv (Mar 8, 2022)

zgrav said:


> How do you like the TCEB pedal?  Any noticeable lag in the pitch shifts?  Andy Summers said it inspired him to create some new material.


I love it! I use it extensively with guitar (my POG 2 is not in my pedalboard anymore since I bought the Brainwaves), and sometimes with modular synth. No lag noticed so far (but I always use it with long notes or chords, with reverb and sometimes ring modulator, so I may not have noticed), and I have to agree with Andy Summers that the pedal is really inspiring, and the Toneprint tool is great!


----------

